# want to oc but have voltage problems :S



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi i have recently built my own computer and currently have a quad core cpu running at 2.4ghz. I want to oc it to around 3.0ghz and i know how to do it. I was just checking up on my cpu temp on nividia monitor when i realised all of my voltages are red and apparently that means that they are too high is there any way i can stop this being the case i have attached a pic of what i see on my screen.


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

To me this looks a bit like you raised voltage witheout changing any cpu clock... Why would you want to let the cpu get warmer on default cpu speed?
At a default/stock cpu speed the vcore goes to 1.3v anyways, when cpu is under load ...it was like that on my board. Anyways, often the cpu is overvoltaged on stock speed by the manufacturer, so they make shure the cpu is running stable, even if it could run on lower voltage.
This means: bevore you raise the voltage, you should check how high you can set the cpu clock without having any voltage values changed. 1.3 is pretty much already...at least for me...
It should easely go to 2700mhz on default vcore.

Maybe you should also use different soft to monitor. Try everest...always worked well for me.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also try core temp monitor 

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/



and sensorsview pro

http://www.stvsoft.com/


what makes you think your voltages are undesirable ?


----------

